# Where is.....



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

JBR Amwaj and Point Tower? I found a restaurant I want to visit and thats all the directions say "The Point Tower, opposite JBR Amwaj, Dubai Marina" 

I google point tower dubai, nada.
googled JBR Amwaj and got a ton of them near the marina / or JB Road... 

The name of the restaurant is Gulnaz. Its Russian food. 

If anyone can tell me where the heck this is, Id really appreciate it. The only JBR Amwaj I can think of is that one Amwaj Rotana near the end of the walk by Coco's restaurant... and in front of the Sheraton JBR Walk. Help! 

EDIT: Oh crap, I cant edit the title anymore.. I was going to put the name of the restaurant on there but couldnt remember the spelling, so left it blank. If admin can add "Gulnaz" after the where is would be great! Thx.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

JBR Amwaj is the farthest section of JBR from Dubai it's at the Jebel Ali end of the Marina. Amwajn Rotana is in the same block. The Point, where I think the restaurant you are looking for is on the Marina side of the road from amwaj I.e one block back from the JBR walk/beach. It's next to Marina Promenade. 

New restaurant by the sound of it. Would like to hear what you think of it.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> JBR Amwaj is the farthest section of JBR from Dubai it's at the Jebel Ali end of the Marina. Amwajn Rotana is in the same block. The Point, where I think the restaurant you are looking for is on the Marina side of the road from amwaj I.e one block back from the JBR walk/beach. It's next to Marina Promenade.
> 
> New restaurant by the sound of it. Would like to hear what you think of it.


Thank for your help sir!


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

" + " marks the spot for Amwaj 4 atleast 

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

If your GPS savy and your unit can take cordinates just take the Lat and Lon fron the URL and punch it into your GPS

In this case it would be lat (N) 25.0732 lon (E) 55.1316

Cheers


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys! The restaurant is amazing... absolutely delicious food. I cant wait to go back again.


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

hehe.. Nightshadow, that's actually kazakh-uzbek restaurant.. )) glad you liked it.. what did you eat?
and i'm ashamed to admit I haven't visited it yet ((


----------

